# Master Octahedron



## Scott (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share my newest creation with you 






I hope you like it

http://www.bedardpuzzles.com for sale info


----------



## jcuber (Dec 11, 2008)

AWESOME! How long did it take you, and how much did it cost?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish I had the money to afford *one* puzzle on your site (except for the 1x2x3 ), all of them are amazing


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2008)

It took me about a week to make, and total costs was probably less then $100 because I already have most of the supplies i needed.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 11, 2008)

Why 150 Dollars for the megaminx?

You have alot of nice cubes. I would like to have them all! =)


----------



## Scott (Dec 12, 2008)

The prominx is 125, not 150. And the reason is because it is not a regular megaminx. It uses the V-Cubes design and as a result it is in large regard the nicest megaminx you can get. Also, I don't sell that one, that is made by Drew Cormier.


----------

